# Sticky  Fishing Knife for the Yak thread



## mudpat

Lazybugger said:


> Ok guys what about the knife you have on board the yak. You know the rusty thing you seemingly need to replace every 6 months or so, if not earlier.
> 
> Has anyone tried a ceremic knife for this?
> 
> Apparently less prone to rust but but susecptible to chipping.
> Good at slicing - which is basically all we do on the yak anyway, slice bait or line.
> 
> Cost wise - found this one at $10 which if it last longer, doesn't rust & stays sharper longer will be better than any other cheapie knife. You could drill a hole in the handle if you want to leash it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.everten.com.au/ceramic-knive ... knife.html


Would like some further feedback on the ceramic. If it can handle the rough and tumble on board a yak I would grab one.


----------



## Barrabundy

x2!

Although, the aborigines around these parts used to protect their stone implements from the elements when leaving them behind to move to other areas seasonally. Makes me think that ceramic would be no different when subjected to the elements, we're talking about a very fine edge which determines whether a knife is a knife or whether it's just a piece of steel.

Curious as to some feedback though as they sound interesting.


----------



## kayakone

Lazybugger said:


> Ok guys what about the knife you have on board the yak. You know the rusty thing you seemingly need to replace every 6 months or so, if not earlier.
> 
> Has anyone tried a ceremic knife for this?
> 
> Apparently less prone to rust but but susecptible to chipping.
> Good at slicing - which is basically all we do on the yak anyway, slice bait or line.
> 
> Cost wise - found this one at $10 which if it last longer, doesn't rust & stays sharper longer will be better than any other cheapie knife. You could drill a hole in the handle if you want to leash it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.everten.com.au/ceramic-knive ... knife.html


Good idea LB. You can buy me one for my 64th birthday. We can write reviews.

Or a stainless steel dive knife: http://www.spearfishing.com.au/essentia ... owie-knife Note 420 S/S.


----------



## Zed

The ceramic paring I have bouncing around the kitchen is brittle. The tip broke w in a year. Still cuts cheese or halves an apple. I think I remember another thread where junglefisher reviewed a ceramic too.


----------



## Zed

Yeah I dont know what did it but I would think sticking a fish skull might snap it w little torque.
I think you need a floating knife.


----------



## keza

I just drilled the handle on mine and tied on a fishing float.
I do prefer the idea of a serrated knife for cutting line. Hate rust and like the idea of the ceramic but I don't think it would take an iki jime.


----------



## Zed

keza said:


> I just drilled the handle on mine and tied on a fishing float.
> I do prefer the idea of a serrated knife for cutting line. Hate rust and like the idea of the ceramic but I don't think it would take an iki jime.


Yeah most things dont come back from that.


----------



## dru

Lazybugger said:


> Ok guys what about the knife you have on board the yak. You know the rusty thing you seemingly need to replace every 6 months or so, if not earlier.


I chased this very thing with some experienced sea kayakers. It quickly led to the Spyderco _Salt_ series of pocket knives that are made with _H1_ steel. This is hardened with nitrogen in stead of carbon which apparently makes for much increased rust resistance. Downside is a steel less ideal for holding an edge. Of course carbon steel will hardly hold an edge if it is living in salt water! And as you will see in the video, the Spyderco Salt has a pretty decent cutting blade.


----------



## dru

Then there is the serrated vs straight edge discussion. Same bloke makes some sense here, again with Spyderco Salt folding knives.


----------



## dru

Brad, I know you want to know, what is the purpose, how do you use it, why etc. and I'm doing this a little back to front.

So the purpose here is an emergency or rescue knife, small enough to fit in a PFD pocket. Happy to live in salt water with little maintenance. Then to be practical, I'd like it also work as a general use fishing and camping knife.

For rescue purposes for yakking, I'd to know it will cut rope, nylon fishing ling and braid if you're in a tight spot. For my SIK, to be able to cut free if caught in the skirt. It needs in general use to work for icki to a fish, and while I will have a filleting knife back at base, I'd use this knife to run along the fish spine and cutting through the spine. That way I only need one extra knife, the fillet knife.

The sea kayak guys love the Spyderco Rescue knife - no longer legal to sell but available to members of the rescue services. The next favoured is this one, the Atlantic, essentially a smaller version of the rescue:
http://theteakrail.com/best-folding-knife/

Features H1 steel no rust etc. full length serrations, these work the steel, so the metal is harder than the Pacific which is a straight edge. Snub nose so it won't dig into the deck, or a human if dropped. You can also saw up to an arm or leg without spiking the person. Useless for icki or cutting the fish spine to start a fillet.

So I've been thinking about this one. http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/SP88SB ... RN-Handles

Interested in AKFF thoughts though before I place an order.


----------



## dru

That's interesting, so you use a divers knife or something similar?


----------



## Bigdyl

I got this knife for spearfishing and it lends itself well to kayak fishing also. I just wear it strapped to my leg, same as diving. http://www.divewarehouse.com.au/Tusa-Dr ... Knife.html


----------



## jbonez

I prefer a good teflon coating over a ceramic knife.


----------



## Guest

I use this knife strapped to my PFD with velcro straps. I can unsheath with 1 hand easily. It's small , sharp, cheap (got it for $20 on special) and holding up quite well against rust.
Many times it's the only knife I bring out.


----------

